# Young girl owning at football



## Steerpike (Nov 7, 2012)

I just though this was cool is all:


----------



## Sparkie (Nov 7, 2012)

That's one fast little _chica._

I keep wondering if and when we'll see a female football player, whether at the college or pro levels.  The NFL may be a stretch, but why not Division AA or the Arena League to start with?  I know of at least one young woman who was a placekicker on some college team.  She was kicked off the team when she alleged sexual harassment.  Too bad, I say.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 7, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> That's one fast little _chica._



Yeah. And she makes some pretty nice tackles toward the end, particularly for being smaller than a lot of the other kids.


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks for this awesome post SP! That little gal has wheels!!


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 7, 2012)

Sparkie said:


> That's one fast little _chica._
> 
> I keep wondering if and when we'll see a female football player, whether at the college or pro levels.  The NFL may be a stretch, but why not Division AA or the Arena League to start with?  I know of at least one young woman who was a placekicker on some college team.  She was kicked off the team when she alleged sexual harassment.  Too bad, I say.



It'll never happen. Unless they make a female league, and I'm not sure there are enough prospective players for that to happen.


----------



## MadMadys (Nov 7, 2012)

She kick's some serious tail there.

That said, I have a feeling we'll never see a full integration of women in a sport like football because once you get to the pro levels (ie, the only levels people actually care about) they're just physically mismatched with some of these dudes.  Now at certain skill positions, I think they may have a shot but as a lineman?  I'm all for seeing some girls get out there but I'm not holding my breath either.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 7, 2012)

There is a female league, & it's insanely popular with certain male demographics.

It's called the LFL.


----------



## Mindfire (Nov 7, 2012)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> There is a female league, & it's insanely popular with certain male demographics.
> 
> It's called the LFL.



*googles LFL*

>_> Seriously? SERIOUSLY?


----------



## MadMadys (Nov 7, 2012)

Mindfire said:


> *googles LFL*
> 
> >_> Seriously? SERIOUSLY?



I watch it for the plot.

>.>


----------



## Reaver (Nov 7, 2012)

MadMadys said:


> I watch it for the plot.
> 
> >.>



Yeah, uh..me too. I love my DVR. Slow-motion playback & pause all day long.


----------

